# 'Crossing posts' warning?



## 661-Pete (14 Oct 2010)

The *Three Words story* (see _Café_ - cool, Admin!) is a scream , but would be even funnier and flow better, if we got some warning that someone else added a post while we were typing ours! I know that this was possible on SMF but apparently not on vB. Any chance we could have it worked into the new forum?


----------



## Shaun (14 Oct 2010)

No, sorry, it's not a feature of this software and isn't available as an add-on.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Oct 2010)

That's a shame. Couldn't it at least go in some long-term 'wish list' or 'wouldn't it be nice' thingy? It would be Really Useful.


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2010)

It's already been suggest to the developer via their own support forums. Whether they consider it worth adding to the software is anyone's guess?

I'll put in another +1 on your behalf ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks.


----------

